# Norton Upgrade



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I just renewed/upgraded my Norton Utilities. My computer had been running like a well executed fart lately. Slow, like a herd of turtles and finicky. Just gave her a good scrub down and shes operating as good as the day I bought her. 

Dont forget to run these things and stay on top of renewals. It sure is nice when the computer runs faster than your mind. Its hard to remember to do this, but make sure you do.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A group of turtles is a bale of turtles, not a herd.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> A group of turtles is a bale of turtles, not a herd.


This was a herd. A whole bunch, moving very slow. And not winning the race.


----------

